# Where's Kimi?



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Driver shuffle news from GrandPrix.com:

*"Raikkonen and Ferrari*

 Kimi Raikkonen, Japanese GP 2005© The Cahier Archive

There are reports across Europe that Kimi Raikkonen has now inked a deal to join Ferrari in 2007, whether Michael Schumacher is there or not. Stories have been published in various Finnish newspapers, in Germany where the magazine Express has quoted a Ferrari sources saying that the deal is done and in Spain where Fernando Alonso's confidant Adrian Campos has been quoted as saying that Raikkonen will not be Alonso's team mate next year.
The speculation should not , in theory, have any effect on the performance of Michael Schumacher and Felipe Massa as Schumacher will not want to show any signs of weakness if he is going to go up against Raikkonen next year and may not much care if he is planning to retire, while Massa will need good performances if he is going to be out looking for a job again in 2007."

And so it goes....


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

As much I have enjoy watching Kimi race, if he drives a red car, I will be looking for a new driver to support.  

If Kovalainen didn't drive for a French team, it would be him! :bigpimp: 

Ahh, well. I will just become a big Max Mosley fan instead.  


.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Ahh, well. I will just become a big Max Mosley fan instead.
> .


: puke:

Only thing that comes to mind.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

JPM sounds like he will leave for 07 as well .. to end up at ...BMW?:eeps:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> JPM sounds like he will leave for 07 as well .. to end up at ...BMW?:eeps:


Also heard of various rumors of Renault, Toyota or Red Bull for JPM.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Gee, I wonder where he could be going for 2007 ...


.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Gee, I wonder where he could be going for 2007 ...
> 
> .


*As reported in PlanetF1:*

"McLaren have already signed Fernando Alonso on a long-term deal that will begin in 2007. However, the team have insisted that they regard Alonso as a potential partner for Kimi rather than a replacement.

"We have made no particular secret of the fact that we want Kimi to stay with us," McLaren's managing director Martin Whitmarsh said.

"We have got one Champion in the car next year and it would be nice to have a second with Kimi taking the title and being in the car alongside Fernando." "

*So, by implication, I guess McLaren isn't interested in JPM winning. Lesson: Never make a fool your spokesman.*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Kimi and Steve Robertson will be closely watching how well the Ferrari cars do this year.

Ferrari can afford both Spoonface and Kimi, but who want to drive for a team that puts 95% of its energy and resources into one driver?

FWIW, I hope that he stays with (Vodafone) McLaren Mercedes Benz, and that the team gets their sh!t together. The driveshaft debacle last weekend just about sent me through the roof.


.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Kimi and Steve Robertson will be closely watching how well the Ferrari cars do this year.
> 
> Ferrari can afford both Spoonface and Kimi, but who want to drive for a team that puts 95% of its energy and resources into one driver?
> 
> ...


I can imagine your frustration...and Kimi's.

Aside: Why do you continue to torture us with your Turdy avitar?


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Kimi's off to Ferrari - this says it all 

http://www.itv-f1.com/Feature.aspx?Type=General&PO_ID=35258

"There was a tantalising moment in the TV interview area after the race: Jean Todt came down to congratulate Michael Schumacher, and after giving him a hug, turned towards Kimi as he was finishing an interview.

Raikkonen stopped, shook Todt's hand, Todt gave him a small smile, then quickly disappeared. Oooh!"


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

brave1heart said:


> Kimi's off to Ferrari - this says it all
> 
> http://www.itv-f1.com/Feature.aspx?Type=General&PO_ID=35258
> 
> ...


Nah...it's just cat and mouse play. Stay tuned.

Besides, Kimi knows that our Patrick would disown him if he were ever caught in a red car.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:eeps: 


.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

berford said:


> Besides, Kimi knows that our Patrick would disown him if he were ever caught in a red car.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ok, let me put it this way: if Kimi were to go to FIAT, and get the SAME car as Spoonface (no way to guarantee this) then it would be fine. Seeing Kimi beat Spoonface with an equal car would be worth it.

I would figure out some way to remain a Räikkönen fan, and just ignore the fact that he is driving a red car.

However, as long as Spoonface still driving for Ferrari, no one will get equal treatment in the other car.


.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I wonder if Rossi is still a piece of the Ferrari puzzle in '07?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> I wonder if Rossi is still a piece of the Ferrari puzzle in '07?


Who knows.

However, it seems that Rossi did not like Alonso's negative comments about Rossi getting a seat in Formula 1.

Rossi has challenged Alonso, and the winner shuts up.

- 1 lap in a Formula 1 car (name the track)
- 1 lap on a MotoGP bike (name the track)
- 1 stage in a factory WRC car (name the stage)

Add the times together to find out who is fastest!

My guess is that Alonso will just ignore him.

.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Who knows.
> 
> However, it seems that Rossi did not like Alonso's negative comments about Rossi getting a seat in Formula 1.
> 
> ...


I hadnt seen that....Good stuff :thumbup:
Assuming they would share the same equipment my $$ is on Rossi.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Assuming they would share the same equipment my $$ is on Rossi.


Somehow, I knew that you might say that. 

.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Somehow, I knew that you might say that.
> 
> .


Would you bet against him with Alonso?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Would you bet against him with Alonso?


Based on his performance in a 2005 Formula 1 car vs Alonsso's times with the V8 Renault, yes. I have no clue if Alonso has ever riden a motorcycle before, so that would probably toss it in favor of Rossi. But who cares.

I think (IMHO) there is no point. Rossi is a pretender, F1 wannabe - and a Ferrari stunt c0ck - while Fernando is the Formula 1 world champion. Alonso is not trying to become a MotoGP racer or convince anyone that he could be, and the fact that Rossi reacts to any of Alonso's comments by issuing a duel like this makes me think he really is an attention w_h0re.

Valentino knows Formula 1?

No.

.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

JPM must be the biggest disapointment of recent years when it comes to new "star" drivers in F1. I really liked the guy when he came into the sport, passionate, great talent, huge balls, WTF happened? 
I don't see him ever winning the championship, he simply makes too many mistakes.

I feel it's a very smart move that Ron doesn't want to extend his contract. The best move for McLaren would be to sign Nico to partner Alonso.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Btw*

Will Jenson win a race this season?

....or will he ever win a race? :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Bump. :eeps: 


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Will Jenson win a race this season?
> 
> ....or will he ever win a race? :eeps:


Oops. I missed this one! :bigpimp:

.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

KR at Ferrari... done deal. Interesting to see how many Ferrari principals (Todt, Brawn) stick around...


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

racerdave said:


> KR at Ferrari... done deal. Interesting to see how many Ferrari principals (Todt, Brawn) stick around...


Looks like Patrick will have to change his stripes. No?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Looks like Patrick will have to change his stripes. No?


I have no way to justify this ... There is no way that I can support the red cars.

I may have to become a Renault fan, or hope that Häkkinen comes back to drive for McLaren. :rofl:

.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I have no way to justify this ... There is no way that I can support the red cars.
> 
> I may have to become a Renault fan, or hope that Häkkinen comes back to drive for McLaren. :rofl:
> 
> .


Thought you were "wedded" to Kimi. Your response indicates you're a very discriminating fellow. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> I have no way to justify this ... There is no way that I can support the red cars.
> 
> I may have to become a Renault fan, or hope that Häkkinen comes back to drive for McLaren. :rofl:
> 
> .


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Thought you were "wedded" to Kimi. Your response indicates you're a very discriminating fellow. :thumbup:


I have been a McLaren fan since 1986 when I first started watching Formula One, although Gerhard Berger was still my favorite driver when he was with the red team. I moved to Finland in 1989, and since 1993, there has always been a Finn driving for McLaren (easy to support a "local" boy).

Anyway, I have no idea what to feel about next year. I guess that I can always take it easy and support Coulthard ...

:bigpimp:

.


----------

